# So whenever you do a data/factory reset, it wipes your entire internal storage?



## GrdLock (Aug 13, 2011)

Am I missing something? I just got the GN two days ago. Rooted it this morning and installed AXIOM. I had all my apps backed up with App Backup And Restore, I had all my text messages backed up with SMS Backup and Restore. I had a ton of pictures in my DCIM\ folder.

It wiped out everything. WTF?

Is this normal behavior on the GN?

EDIT: Ok, after a little Googling, it appears this IS normal on the GN.

Just a recommendation, but I think there should be a warning in all of the "how to root" threads that makes people aware of this. Coming from any other phone, where your storage data stays in tact after a factory reset, it might be a nice heads up to people so they know they need to backup anything on their internal storage onto their computer before going through the root process.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

If you use CWM Recovery the factory reset will not wipe your SD card, but the default system recovery will.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

What guide did you use to unlock and root? This should have been explained in that guide.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I am assuming you unlocked it, then rooted it?

Unlocking the bootloader wipes everything, including SD card. It only does that when you unlock it. Doing a data/factory wipe / dalvik / cache before flashing a ROM should leave SD card alone, as I've never had a ROM zip wipe the SD card section.


----------



## GrdLock (Aug 13, 2011)

I used this guide: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-welcome-to-rootzwiki-editionstep-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/

It doesn't mention in that one that it will wipe out the internal storage. IMO it should be edited to add that as a big disclaimer, so people don't lose all their stuff like I did. I just looked at one of the other guides on it, and it DOES mention that it will wipe EVERYTHING. Sure wish I had read that one instead of the one I did!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> If you use CWM Recovery the factory reset will not wipe your SD card, but the default system recovery will.


Yeah, I mean even after a factory reset/data wipe through clockwork it usually saves basically all of the data except for like call and SMS logs. Hell, even when I fast boot the stock 4.0.2 on there I usually have some data left over. Sometimes that kind of thing is different for individual phones, tho.

Sometimes mistakes are simply learning lessons. Titanium backup will probably become your new friend

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GrdLock (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, yeah, it must have happened during the rooting process.

Sure would have been nice if the guide I used had mentioned doing the default factory reset wiped out all your storage.... I lost a TON of shit...


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

This is why unlocking and rooting was the FIRST thing I did. The guide I used plainly stated that unlocking the bootloader wipes everything, so I made sure I had nothing on there to be wiped. Before I even made my first phone call, text, etc. I was unlocked, rooted, and had touch recovery installed.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

GrdLock said:


> I used this guide: http://rootzwiki.com...nlock-and-root/
> 
> It doesn't mention in that one that it will wipe out the internal storage. IMO it should be edited to add that as a big disclaimer, so people don't lose all their stuff like I did. I just looked at one of the other guides on it, and it DOES mention that it will wipe EVERYTHING. Sure wish I had read that one instead of the one I did!


Your right, it doesn't mention it at all. I can see why you would be frustrated.

I see that guide was posted by a rootzwiki admin too


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Use my guide instead from now on =]
(Shameless Plug, lol)


----------

